# Best Motherboard for i5 2500?



## RiGOD (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm planning to put up a budget gaming rig to play at a resolution of 1600x900.
Current config is

Intel 3.3 GHz Core i5-2500*
MSI GeForce GTX 560/EVGA SuperClocked 560
2 x G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB

I'm looking for the right motherboard around 5.5k for this build. Options are





Intel DH67CL	5610
Biostar TH67B	4700
MSI H67MA-E35	4820
1. A lot of forums and experts doubt the build quality of Intel Mobo's for gaming rigs. But 4 memory slots (Max 32GB) is a real +ve.

2.Biostar too has 4 memory slots. Has good reviews too.

3.MSI one has mixed reviews. But only 2 memory slots (Max 16GB).

I don't care about USB 3.0. Suggest me the best Mobo for my rig.
And if the following RAM is suitable for the chosen Mobo Flipkart: G.Skill NT DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-4GBNT): Ram


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 4, 2012)

i say MSI...u don't really need 32GB fro a gaming rig...


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2012)

How about Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3 @ 5.2k - just get 2x 4GB Corsair Value series 1333Mhz DDR3 mem with it - 8GB should be enough for a gaming rig


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't go for MSI low-end motherboards, there have been lots of complaint recently. Even my uncle MSI H67 went kaput. Intel one is fine enough.


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 5, 2012)

Oops...everyone suggesting a totally different thing. Could you guys choose the best one for me within the budget (5.5k)? Also the link to the buying site if possible


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> Oops...everyone suggesting a totally different thing. Could you guys choose the best one for me within the budget (5.5k)? Also the link to the buying site if possible



Intel DH67CL. I have the same series motherboard. It is quite good & full atx. It also has four ram slots. 

Flipkart: Intel DH67CL Motherboard: Motherboard


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 5, 2012)

How about the ASUS P8H67-M LX (5.5k) and ASUS P8H67-M LE (6.5k)?


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> How about the ASUS P8H67-M LX (5.5k) and ASUS P8H67-M LE (6.5k)?



They are good but tell me how much time you will take to decide on rig? I everyday see you have got new thread with new queries. Decide fast & start gaming.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 5, 2012)

I would say try and avoid ASUS. Rashi sometimes causes loads of problems when RMA'ing.

my vote for Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3  

or Intel DH67CL B3@Rs.5750


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 5, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> They are good but tell me how much time you will take to decide on rig? I everyday see you have got new thread with new queries. Decide fast & start gaming.



I've got time till April to decide on my rig and purchase it when the prices are down. I come up with queries that are genuine and that are not discussed before in this forum so that it'll come handy to someone who'll be researching on a budget rig at a later time. If you can help, do that okay. Its I who spend the money and I'll decide when to buy it. And again this is just an answer that you asked for. NO HARD FEELINGS!!!



thetechfreak said:


> I would say try and avoid ASUS. Rashi sometimes causes loads of problems when RMA'ing.
> 
> my vote for Gigabyte H67M-D2-B3
> 
> or Intel DH67CL B3@Rs.5750



Thanks mate. Let me see if the Gigabyte one is available or not.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> How about the ASUS P8H67-M LX (5.5k) and ASUS P8H67-M LE (6.5k)?



vote for ASUS P8H67-M LX ..


----------



## MyGeekTips (Mar 5, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> I've got time till April to decide on my rig and purchase it when the prices are down. I come up with queries that are genuine and that are not discussed before in this forum so that it'll come handy to someone who'll be researching on a budget rig at a later time. If you can help, do that okay. Its I who spend the money and I'll decide when to buy it. And again this is just an answer that you asked for. NO HARD FEELINGS!!!



I did ask little politely.  Then why don't you open this threads in April. You will get next gen product in that time, if not you will get products at cheap. BTW, You are asking questions that are asked already. Just do little google search, add thinkdigit in the last word. You will find the threads. NO HARD FEELINGS!!!


----------



## RiGOD (Mar 5, 2012)

MyGeekTips said:


> I did ask little politely.  Then why don't you open this threads in April. You will get next gen product in that time, if not you will get products at cheap. BTW, You are asking questions that are asked already. Just do little google search, add thinkdigit in the last word. You will find the threads. NO HARD FEELINGS!!!



Let's leave the matter mate. Maybe I read your post in a wrong tone. Anyways I'm almost confirmed with the configuration. I'll open a thread by april as you said to confirm it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2012)

Get the Intel DH67CL - suits your needs best and PM any mod if you need to open this thread before April


----------

